# Beta Testers Needed for Instant Messenger HME App



## jdbastin (Dec 5, 2006)

I have nearly completed a new Home Media application which connects 3 instant messenger networks with TiVo to allow recording list browsing between friends and many other features including future videocasting potential. In house testing has completed on my Mac, Linux, and Windows machines but I would like to get feedback from a few other people who also use either Skype, Yahoo, or Google instant messenging. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stevoinga (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is the error I get:

Line: 165
Error: java.lang.Exception: java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundException: String index out of range: -1


----------



## jdbastin (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Since it is web based, there are some browser and OS specific errors that I'm trying to track down. Can you provide me with the following:

Which version? Skype or Google or Yahoo
Which browser? IE or Firefox
Which OS? Win, Mac, or Linux

Thanks again for the help.

Jon


----------



## Stevoinga (Dec 14, 2005)

jdbastin said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Since it is web based, there are some browser and OS specific errors that I'm trying to track down. Can you provide me with the following:
> 
> Which version? Skype or Google or Yahoo
> Which browser? IE or Firefox
> ...


Version: Yahoo
Browser: IE
OS: Win XP


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

hmmm


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I have two TiVo series 2.. will that work too?


----------



## jdbastin (Dec 5, 2006)

*jtlytle,* I plan to allow multiple DVR's to be added in a later edition but this one only takes the 1 IP address to share with your IM friend. I tested everything using two IM users on two machines on my local network so at a minimum, I know that the secondary DVR's shouldn't interfere.

*Stevoinga,* I think I fixed the problem that you were having so give it another try tomorrow.

I should also mention that there is a bug in the current Yahoo version where the list exchange will fail with your IM friend if you have a lot of recordings. This is because Yahoo puts a cap on the size of the info exchange. I'm working on a workaround for the next beta release.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

jdbastin said:


> *jtlytle,* I plan to allow multiple DVR's to be added in a later edition but this one only takes the 1 IP address to share with your IM friend. I tested everything using two IM users on two machines on my local network so at a minimum, I know that the secondary DVR's shouldn't interfere.


Mine didnt work. My yahoo plug shows an error message.
I have one IP address and I have router that creates 7 fake IP adddress for two TIVo's, Three PCs and two iMac.


----------



## jdbastin (Dec 5, 2006)

*jtlytle*, that particular error sounds like it may be related to the security settings in IE or a firewall. Does the Personal Edition work or does that yield the same results? Let me know when you would be available online and I can just IM you if you want help troubleshooting it. Thanks.


----------



## budthechud (Sep 29, 2004)

Hope some one still reads this fourm.
I get a Error Occured during running of app When I press Skexr in my Tivo Guide?

Help me!!


----------



## budthechud (Sep 29, 2004)

Help Please


----------

